# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Krenuli i mi po svoje zlato....

## tantolina

Drage moje suborke,

Evo da napokon napišem i svoje iskustvo na ovoj temi. Prvo bi Vam se svima htjela zahvaliti što ste svoja iskustva podijelili s nama ovdje na forumu - puno su mi pomogla, a vjerujem i ostalima na ovom putu. Mi smo ove godine napokon krenuli u realizaciju svoje želje da dobijemo svoje malo zlato koje nas već negdje vjerujem čeka. Naša obrada protekla je zaista ekspresno - 16.04.2012. odnijela sam molbu za obradu u matični centar, a 29.05.2012. dobili smo rješenje o podobnosti na kućnu adresu. Molbe su poslane, za neke sam već dobila odgovor da su primljene, čak su me iz nekih domova i zvali vrlo ugodni i dragi ljudi. Od drugog tjedna krećem sa zivkanjem. Toliko za sada - nadam se da ću Vam uskoro moći napisati nešto novo.....

----------


## winnerica

Drago mi je Tantolina, a posebno jer je sva papirologija išla dosta brzo. Bravo za službe!!!
Nisam posvojitelj ali mi je jako drago da ste se ti i tm odlučili za taj vid roditeljstva i od srca vam želim da uspijete što prije ugledati svoje zlato, svoje veselje i sunčeko koje negdje na vas dvoje čeka.  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

tantolina,

želim Vam svu sreću i da vrlo brzo mazuljkate vašu malu srečicu. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Tantolina sretno, da što prije upoznate svog anđela!
Mi smo tek na početku mpo puta, još neznamo kolike su nam uopće šanse da imamo svoje dijete, al već smo se dogovorili da ćemo jednog dana posvojiti malog anđela...
sretno! :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

Svima vam želim puno sreče da čim prije upozante svoje anđeličiće  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina, draga, sretno vam bilo na tom putu, da čim prije upoznate svoje djetešce koje će biti jako ponosno na svoje nove roditelje!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

super!!! i bravo za centar na takvoj brzini!!  :Very Happy:  želim vam svu sreću i da ćim prije zagrlite svoju srečicu  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Sretno vam bilo, Tantolina!

----------


## rima11

Draga tantolina, vidim da si sa Krka, a meni je tvoj Centar ostao u lijepom sjećanju :Smile: !
Sjećam se da mi je jedino tvoj centar poslao odgovor mailom i da se "barba" koji se javljao na telefon bio uvijek drag, pristupačan i simpatičan!
Želim ti da što prije dođete do svoje tako željene dječice!

----------


## sonči

Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Tantolina sretnooo!!

Evo da se pohvalim, i mi smo krenuli.. U ponedjlejka nazvali Centar, u utorak bili na razgovoru i predali molbu... Rečeno nam je da nas neće zvati prije 7 mjeseca na obradu.. Do tada čekamo i čitamo i učimo i svašta  :Smile: ... Držite nam fige ..

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Tantolina, ništa se ne javljaš, događa li se štogod po pitanju posvojenja ili imaju neke druge novosti?

----------


## tantolina

Evo da se malo javim.....ja zivkam manje vise stalno....kad na poslu uhvatim vremena zovem....jos nista za sada ali ne odustajem....

----------


## *mare*

Tantolina, držim palčeve da nam se što prije javiš s lijepim vijestima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tantolina - želim ti skoriji uspjeh - da vam ruke budu pune dječjih zagrljaja i da vaše maleno sunce napokom dođe tati i mami  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina ima li novosti?!

----------


## tantolina

Ne nazalost......zivkam ali jos nista

----------


## zekana

Sretno Tantolina!  :Very Happy:  znam da je ranije to bilo prilično teško. Moja bivša gazdarica u Zagrebu nije mogla s mužem posvojiti, toliko su ih bili izmaltretirali s papirologijom da su odustali. Oboje zaposleni s kućom i željni djece. Ima tome 15ak godina, nije to toliko davno bilo! Drago mi je vidjeti da se situacija mijenja na bolje, naći će vas neka malena dušica željna ljubavi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

Evo da se i ja malo javim.....usli u uzi krug za jedno djetesce ali nista....bas sam jako zalosna...mali me zivot samara zadnjih par mjeseci...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Evo da se i ja malo javim.....usli u uzi krug za jedno djetesce ali nista....bas sam jako zalosna...mali me zivot samara zadnjih par mjeseci...


šaljem :Love: i nadam se da će vas uskoro nagraditi

----------


## mimi81

Tantolina žao mi je...dogoditi će se neki novi susret. Spojit ćete se baš sa svojim djetetom.  :Love:

----------


## Farfallina

dobra vecer svima!
Tantolina baš mi je žao, samo hrabro, sigurno ce doći Vaše dijetešce

----------


## Mariela

Tantolina, žao mi je  :Love: . Sigurna sam da ćete i vi uskoro dobiti vaše dijete.

----------


## tantolina

Drugi tjedan krecemo u adoptinu skolicu za posvajatelje Adoptaonicu....bas se veselimo

----------


## Farfallina

Da li je sada skolica obavezna po zakonu, bilo je nekog govora o tome? Bez obzira na obavezu ili ne i mi bi voljeli u skolicu, ali koliko citam postoji samo u Zg. Ima li neke skolice u Istri, da li netko zna?
Spremam se zvati Adoptu da pitam, ali vidim da odgovaraju i tu, pa mozda bude koje informacija  :Smile: .

----------


## tantolina

Mislim da nije obavezno po zakonu...bar ne jos....sto se tice zagreba mi smo odlucili putovat...to je najmanje sto mozemo zrtvovat

----------


## Farfallina

tantolina hvala na info! I mi razmisljamo o tome, pokusavamo se uskladiti da vidimo kada bi i kako mogli. U svakom slucaju cu ih zvati za info.
Javi kada krenete kako ide...

----------


## Farfallina

tantolina hvala na info! I mi razmisljamo o tome, pokusavamo se uskladiti da vidimo kada bi i kako mogli. U svakom slucaju cu ih zvati za info.
Javi kada krenete kako ide...

----------


## butterfly_

Adoptaonica je super... mi smo bili u prvom krugu školice i jako smo se lijepo družili... a naravno i otišli smo kući s puno korisnih savjeta i s realnijim pogledom na posvojenje...
tantolina, mislim da ćete uživat i da vam neće biti problem jednom tjedno doći do Zagreba...
 :Smile:

----------


## tantolina

Evo da se i mi malo pohvalimo....već smo skoro dva mjeseca mama i tata našoj dječici....grli nas dva para malih ručica...sreća je neopisiva....sad sve polako sjeda na svoje mjesto... :Heart:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!! :happy: 
Dugo ste čekali ali vjerujem da se isplatilo..  :Kiss:  sad uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene čestitke :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Piši nam o dječici i vašim prvim danima, to puno znači curama koje još čekaju :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Čestitam vam, dvaput!

----------


## tantolina

Ne bi na forumu o detaljima jer je malo specificna situacija....prvih dana je bilo svakako ali bez vecih poteskoca....sada smo se vec skroz privikli jedni na druge...jedino je sa spavanjem problemcic...cure hoce s nama u krevetu spavat..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*tantolina* koliko ste cekali rijesenje i jeste cure mogli voditi kuci prije nego ste ga dobili? Neznam kako to ide..jel se dugo ceka ili nema pravila sve ovisi o doticnom centru?

Pa nek spavaju s vama ispočetka vjerojatno im to treba da razviju privrzenost.. :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> *tantolina* koliko ste cekali rijesenje i jeste cure mogli voditi kuci prije nego ste ga dobili? Neznam kako to ide..jel se dugo ceka ili nema pravila sve ovisi o doticnom centru?
> 
> Pa nek spavaju s vama ispočetka vjerojatno im to treba da razviju privrzenost..


Mi smo svoju djecu mogli povesti kući, a Rješenje je došlo nakon toga  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Tantolina, čestitam!!!!
I to što žele spavati sa vama - to ste dugo čekali i uživajte u tome!!!!!

----------


## špelkica

Tantolina, čestitam!!! Što se tiče spavanja, i moj je odpočetka spavao s nama tj s menom (jer mm zaspi na kauču), ali sad je već to problem jer je veliki i neće u svoj krevet! Tako da oprezno s tim, kad tad treba to odrezati i kad budu spremne u svoj krevet! Drugo ću odma navikavati na svoj krevet.

----------


## Val

čestitam i sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Truljo

> Ne bi na forumu o detaljima jer je malo specificna situacija....prvih dana je bilo svakako ali bez vecih poteskoca....sada smo se vec skroz privikli jedni na druge...jedino je sa spavanjem problemcic...cure hoce s nama u krevetu spavat..


Čestitam tantolina!
Što se tiče spavanja i naše cure su htjele spavati u našem krevetu, uglavnom bi to završilo neispavanošću, pa smo kombinirali mama i jedna cura u bračnom, tata i druga cura u dječjim krevetima i sl. To je bilo za vrijeme druženja na vikendima. A kada su cure došle za stalno, trebalo je i ići na posao tako da smo povukli rez. Bilo je protesta i plača prvu večer kad smo ih stavili spavati u njihove krevete, ali drugu večer su to prihvatile i dalje nije bilo problema. Tu i tamo neki pokušaj ali bilo im je uzalud  :Smile: . 
Jutarnji dolasci vikendom u krevet su nešto drugo  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Mami2016

Cestitamo mame!
Mi smo jos uvjek cekalice.

----------

